# massive algae growth in one day



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I came home today to find an explosion in my tank. I've had a little build up of brown algae on a few rocks and my sand prior to today but tonight it is everywhere. Also in addition to this brown stuff i have huge patches of white algae, I believe coralline? What in the world is going on here and what action should I be taking? I know the brown stuff isn't good but what about the white. Water parameters are in check as of yesterday. PH 8.2, ammonia,nitrite,nitrate 0, calcium 400 and 0 PO4. I'm going to run a nitrate test but it was zero yesterday and I only fed one small flake this morning which my clowns devoured. :shock:


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Correction....the PO4 levels are < .25. Its hard to tell depending on how I look at it but I'm pretty sure its almost 0


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

evanlundberg4 said:


> So I came home today to find an explosion in my tank. I've had a little build up of brown algae on a few rocks and my sand prior to today but tonight it is everywhere. Also in addition to this brown stuff i have huge patches of white algae, I believe coralline? What in the world is going on here and what action should I be taking? I know the brown stuff isn't good but what about the white. Water parameters are in check as of yesterday. PH 8.2, ammonia,nitrite,nitrate 0, calcium 400 and 0 PO4. I'm going to run a nitrate test but it was zero yesterday and I only fed one small flake this morning which my clowns devoured. :shock:


the brown stuff isnt great but thats gonna happen any way no way around it.leave it there and only clean the front glass.it will eventually get takin over buy the good green algae.as for the white stuff..you got me.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

OK. I am getting some increased growth in green, pink, red and purple algae as well. Are there and good critters that I could add to my tank to deal with the substrate? I have two Nassarus Snails that dig around in it but that's it


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

More Nass Snails. And we all strive to get Phosphates to 0. Which if your reading a liquid test and not a digital one for that, then yoiur reading may be below.25 but, its not 0. The Diatoms will diminish with time, they take care of themselves. But you can add more snails to the mix.
Saltwater Invertebrates for Marine Reef Aquariums: Astraea Turbo Snail
Saltwater Invertebrates for Marine Aquariums: Banded Trochus Snail
Saltwater Aquarium Snails for Marine Reef Aquariums: Spiny Star Astraea


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So is some sort of gfo reactor or something in order? I've been using ro/di water for top off and reduced feeding. What would cause phosphates to show up? It was definitely zero the other day when I checked it. Also any idea what that white stuff is? Its like a bright white algae looking stuff. Looks like purple coralline algae only white.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

The White looking Coralline Algae stuff is just that. Its dead Coralline Algae.
Also, Phosphates are in the food yoiu feed your fishies. Gotta watch which brands yoiu use, and what you use. You can use a Reactor to get rid of it, or sump with Macro Algae, or a ATS(Algae Turf Scrubber). But, I wouldn''t worry if I were you, those are Diatoms you are seeing right now, and they will take care of themselves without anyting being done.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So why would that coralline be seemingly spreading? Unless it grew a bunch and then died today? It definitely wasn't all over the place before. I have regular coralline growing as well. Also there is some green algae growing. This is crazy man. I thought I had somehow managed to avoid this. I'm a month and a half into having my tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yup, month and a half and all is as it should be.:thumbsup:


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well i guess I'll grab some more snails and a glass scraper. If its the norm then I'm happy. It was just crazy to come home to tonight after all that time with nothing going on and bam! algae everywhere


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Time and patience is the key here.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes I'm finding it to be the biggest challenge in having a saltwater tank. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

